# Why am I not in Ketosis?



## Jim550 (Mar 9, 2018)

So I have been following a high protein ketosis diet and I have been getting great results so I'm not really too concerned about what the ketosis sticks are reading. 

On the Ketosis sticks it is reading pretty low on my ketosis levels, I have been checking it a few times a day as well.  I haven't had any carbs since the 25th.  My diet has only had trace amount of carbs from a low carb sauce I use to cook my chicken with sometimes and trace amounts from veggies.  

Any thoughts, I thought I would be reading much higher on the ketosis sticks by now.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 9, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> So I have been following a high protein ketosis diet and I have been getting great results so I'm not really too concerned about what the ketosis sticks are reading.
> 
> On the Ketosis sticks it is reading pretty low on my ketosis levels, I have been checking it a few times a day as well.  I haven't had any carbs since the 25th.  My diet has only had trace amount of carbs from a low carb sauce I use to cook my chicken with sometimes and trace amounts from veggies.
> 
> Any thoughts, I thought I would be reading much higher on the ketosis sticks by now.


How how is your fat intake? That is pretty instrumental in getting into deep ketosis.

In sure you've heard of gluconeogenisis....and extremely high protein diet with not enough fats can push your body in that direction with some people.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kindlife (Mar 9, 2018)

U are possibly not getting enough calories from fat and taking in too much protein which is getting converted into glucose for energy therefor keeping  u from going further into ketosis.


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 9, 2018)

rmtt said:


> How how is your fat intake? That is pretty instrumental in getting into deep ketosis.
> 
> In sure you've heard of gluconeogenisis....and extremely high protein diet with not enough fats can push your body in that direction with some people.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



I was thinking this might be the issue.  I actually backed my protein down some since I was trying to lose as much fat as possible for a short vacation next weekend.  This is pretty much what my diet has been recently:

Meal 1: 
60gm whey
2-3tsp mct oil 

Meal 2: 
50gm protein lean meat usually chx, sometimes lean gb
2-3tsp mct oil

meal 3: 
50gm protein lean meat or 60gm whey
2-3tbs mct oil

meal 4:
pre/post/intra shake of eaa's, 60 gm hydro whey, glutamine, beta alanine, creatine, and aakg.

meal 5: protein and fat, sometimes have some avocaado, pb or cheese

Sometimes I'm pretty tired and might miss one of these meals if I sleep after work, also might miss the fat every once in awhile in one of the meals.  

I also usually have bcaa's a couple times a day

Before this I was eating 6-7 meals a day but was eating carbs


----------



## Sully (Mar 9, 2018)

I wouldn’t sweat it too much. Those Keto sticks have pretty limited usefulness, IMHO. I didn’t do the math, but your diet does seem to still be protein dominant, as RMTT and skin life pointed out. For the first few weeks of Keto, I always make sure my diet is higher in fat than protein. I don’t actually drop my protein intake during that time, I just increase my fat intake to offset the reduced calories from carbs. 

In the end, if it’s working and you’re losing the weight that you want to, don’t sweat what the sticks say. You could always add in a few whole eggs in the morning to bump up your healthy fat intake. I always liked to eat a big ribeye for dinner.


----------



## odin (Mar 10, 2018)

Sully said:


> I wouldn’t sweat it too much. Those Keto sticks have pretty limited usefulness, IMHO. I didn’t do the math, but your diet does seem to still be protein dominant, as RMTT and skin life pointed out. For the first few weeks of Keto, I always make sure my diet is higher in fat than protein. I don’t actually drop my protein intake during that time, I just increase my fat intake to offset the reduced calories from carbs.
> 
> In the end, if it’s working and you’re losing the weight that you want to, don’t sweat what the sticks say. You could always add in a few whole eggs in the morning to bump up your healthy fat intake. I always liked to eat a big ribeye for dinner.



I agree. I would also try and get more fats in and not just from oils. Add things like avocado, rib eye steak, whole eggs, salmon.


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 10, 2018)

odin said:


> I agree. I would also try and get more fats in and not just from oils. Add things like avocado, rib eye steak, whole eggs, salmon.



Started adding in free range eggs and avocados earlier this week


----------



## grizz (Mar 11, 2018)

Whey is great because of how quickly and easily it absorbs, but it also converts to sugar very easily because of how quickly it hits the liver and bloodstream. I've got to 20g whey 40g casein and seen a big improvement for ketosis and fat loss this year. I've dropped 4 inches from my waist in 6 weeks compared to the 1 inch in the previous 6 weeks, only change has been the whey.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 11, 2018)

Ketosis is the bodies response to zero to very little carbs. Your body and brain needs carbs. Ketosis is the bodies survival mechanism that converts proteins to carbs.  It has nothing to do with fat intake. Fats are part of a keto diet. Glucogenisous,<---spelling is only going to happen when your in a state of ketosis. 
 Keto sticks are only a measure of the unbound ketones in your blood. You want them to be bound. A heavily trained body is more likely to have a lot of bound ketones than not.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 12, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Ketosis is the bodies response to zero to very little carbs. Your body and brain needs carbs. Ketosis is the bodies survival mechanism that converts proteins to carbs.  It has nothing to do with fat intake. Fats are part of a keto diet. Glucogenisous,<---spelling is only going to happen when your in a state of ketosis.
> Keto sticks are only a measure of the unbound ketones in your blood. You want them to be bound. A heavily trained body is more likely to have a lot of bound ketones than not.  Hope this helps.



Oh...I agree...It's just most people when switching over to a keto diet will not eat enough fat to give the body an alternative energy source...so it will result to whatever means necessary.

Also thought it was interesting...I read a study that showed gluconeogenesis can even occur when someone is taking in "some" carbs. In this instance it was a trial done on kids who were GH deficient. They were gave some pretty high doses (Around 18iu I think).

At that amount...blood glucose dropped so low even while eating carbs during therapy that the body found a way of raising blood sugar...through converting protein.

It's amazing how the body will do whatever it takes to achieve homeostasis.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Could be fluid intake


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

Kindlife said:


> U are possibly not getting enough calories from fat and taking in too much protein which is getting converted into glucose for energy therefor keeping  u from going further into ketosis.



Agreed


----------

